# my only yardsale purchase yesterday



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

went to a few and only found a big roll of shiny smooth duct tape for $.50 so I made some gift tags with it..much prettier in life..


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

A very pretty use of the duct tape.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Very pretty. How did you emboss the design?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> Very pretty. How did you emboss the design?


I have a big kick and many embossing folders that I ran it thru


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

very pretty and quite creative.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is very nice!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> That is very nice!!!


thanks thought it would be nice to make up a batch to give to family before Christmas next year to use..I sent some in my cards this year to family


----------



## yadayadakate (Oct 14, 2016)

Very pretty


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Very inventive, so pretty


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So do tell... lol How did you make them. They are so pretty. Guess I could go fishing.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mama879 said:


> So do tell... lol How did you make them. They are so pretty. Guess I could go fishing.


I peeled the backing off the tape and put it smoothing onto card stock then ran it thru the embossing machine with whatever folder you choose and then I punched them out with the big tag punch I have/


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

You are very creative - those are beautiful and will look beautiful on a package!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool thanks for the know how to. Could also use the tags and just put the tape on them cut then emboss Thinking....


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

How cool are these ?


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

That is excellent, very creative.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's lovely!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

lovely. So clever.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very pretty! That is a very good use of duct tape.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Now that is very cool. Beautiful in fact. I am going to have to show this to my oldest daughter. She is a duct tape freak.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Nana of 6 said:


> Now that is very cool. Beautiful in fact. I am going to have to show this to my oldest daughter. She is a duct tape freak.


lol she can do larger pieces and make that into gift card holders....I am planning to try that next. I did also use gold wrapping paper and glued it to card stock and those came out beautiful also


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great idea


----------

